# Mixed Language Problem In WIndows 8.1 Interface



## mtb100k (May 29, 2014)

Hi all

Have recently bought a new laptop in Holland and have updated it to Windows 8.1 from Windows 8.

I have successfully changed all language options from Dutch to English in both control panel and PC settings, however my right click menu and the occasional page on the 8.1 interface are still in Dutch. Anyone know how to fix this issue?

Have attached 2 pictures to show what I mean.

Thanks!


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Not quite sure what went wrong. Try replying the language pack. Check this out. And Welcome to TSG mtb100k.

*Step-by-Step Guide to Change System Language in Windows 8.1*


----------



## mtb100k (May 29, 2014)

Hi Lance

Thanks for the reply.

Have uninstalled the language pack, defaulted everything back to Dutch and then reapplied all the settings. No change unfortunately. I have noticed that the startup messages such as "Welcome" and "Restarting" etc are in Dutch too. 

Is that a clue to the nature of the problem?


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Go into the control panel, select *Region* Select *Administrative* Under *Language for non-unicode programs*. Whats the current language? If it's Dutch! Change it to English. A shot in the dark here.


----------



## mtb100k (May 29, 2014)

Hi Lance

That's set to English too 

I'm at a loss as to what could cause this!


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm at a loss. Obviously everyone else here at TSG is to. Jump in people! Give this new member some help.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Try using the "Charms" bar:


Open the charms bar _ Settings, and then _Change PC settings.
(Just in case you are not familiar? - point to the lower-right corner of the screen, move the mouse pointer up, click Settings, and then click Change PC settings.)
Click Time and language, then click Region and language. 
Click the language that you want to set as your display language. (English?)
Click Set as primary to move the language to the top of the list. You should see "Will be display language after next sign-in".
Sign out and then sign back in to finish.


----------

